#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  اهلاوي شديد في خيمة أبناء مصر الرمضانية

## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أهلاً و مرحباً بك اهلاوي شديد  نورت خيمة أبناء مصر الرمضانية 
و كل سنة و انت  طيب و رمضان كريم و تعود علينا و عليك الأيام بخير
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أهلا بيكى أختى الكريمة boukybouky فى هذه الخيمة الرمضانية الجميلة ... فلى الشرف أن 
أكون هنا ... فأشكرك جزيلاً على هذه الإستضافة الجميلة .. وأتمنى أن أكون ضيف خفيف الظل عليكم 
فى هذه الأيام المفترجة .. وأدعو من الله أن يتقبل صالح أعمالنا جميعاً فى هذا الشهر الكريم ...
وبهذه المناسبة أحب أهنىء أخوانى أعضاء منتدانا الكريم بهذا الشهر الكريم أعاده الله علينا وعليكم بالخير واليمن والبركات ... وأتمنى من الله أن يكون الجميع بخير صحة وحال ... وتقبل الله عباداتنا جميعاً إن شاء الله ...
وربنا يوفقنى فى الإجابة على هذه الاسئلة الجميلة وأكون عند حسن الظن دائماً ...

بما انك من متابعي القاعة الرياضية ما هو رأيك فيها؟؟ هل ما بها يفي بكل ما تريد معرفته؟؟ هل لديك اي اقتراح بخصوصها؟؟ و ايه موقفك من التعصب الكروي؟؟
بصراحة القاعة الرياضية هنا وجدت فيها الكثير الذى لم أجده فى منتديات أخرى .. ولكن هناك أيضاً ما تحتاجه لكى تكون فى مستوى بعض المنتديات الكبيرة فى هذا المجال ... فأخونا الكريم سامح عطية ربنا يبارك له بيحضر لنا من وقت للتانى أخبار عالمية .. ولكننا نريد أن تتنوع الأخبار فى هذه القاعة وتكون دورية .. بخلاف أخبار الأهلى والزمالك فقط .. أقصد إدخال روح جديدة للتشجيع العالمى فى هذه القاعة وهذا ما سيقلل من التعصب بعض الشىء بالنسبة لمواضيع الأهلى والزمالك .. كفتح مواضيع للرابطات العالمية كرابطة مشجعى ميلان ورابطة مشجعى ريال مدريد ورابطة مشجعى برشلونة ورابطة مشجعى تشيلسى ورابطة مشجعى أرسنال ... إلخ .. فهذا سيخلق روح جديدة فى التشجيع .. فمن سيكون زمالكاوى أو أهلاوى ويشجع ريال مدريد مثلا فسيكون ذلك بداية لكسر الحواجز التى أوجدها الإعلام السلبى فى الرياضة …..والتى كونت فكرة التعصب .. فنحن اصدقاء فى تشجيع نادى أوربى وخصوم فى تشجيع انديتنا المحلية .. فهذا على ما أعتقد سيقرب الاعضاء أكثر وسيلغى فكرة التعصب الكروى وسيكون التشجيع 
للتشجيع فقط وليس للتعصب .. لاننا ليس لنا اى مصلحة مع ريال مدريد مثلا او ارسنال .. إلخ .. 
ولكننا نشجع لنستمتع ... هذا على سبيل المثال لا الحصر .. 
لذلك أتمنى من الأخوة حسام عمر وعصام كابو وسامح عطية الإهتمام بموضوع الروابط ومتابعة بعض الدوريات العالمية كالانجليزى والاسبانى والايطالى .. إلخ ..

وعن موقفى من التعصب الكروى : أكره التعصب الكروى والمتعصبين ... لأنه أدخلت على الكرة مفاهيم جديدة كنا لا نسمع عنها من قبل .. فربطت الكرة بالسياسة مرة ... ومرة أخرى ربطت بالدين …. ومرة أخرى ربطت بالفن .. وياعالم هتتربط بأيه تانى !!! 
والسبب الوحيد فى كل ده هو الإعلام اللى بيضع فتيل الإشتعال ويترك الإشعال للجماهير تقوم به بأنفسهم .. وذلك من خلال الأخبار الكاذبة تارة .. والأخبار المبالغ فيها تارة أخرى .. 
فيستفزنى من يضع تعليق ليس له علاقة بالكرة وبه بعض الكلمات التى أكره رؤيتها فى موضوع كروى .. ففى هذه الحالة وبكل صراحة أجد نفسى أرد بنفس أسلوب الكتابة .. ولكن هناك حدود لا أتعداها .. حتى وإن كان من أمامى سىء لا أكون سىء مثله ... وأتعمد الرد بأسلوبه حتى يشعر بما يمكن أن يشعر به أحد فى موقفى عند قراءة كلماته .. فإن شعر وغير من الأسلوب عندها كأن شيئاً لم يكن .. أما إن أكمل على هذا النهج فإحراجه أقل جزاء له ربما يعدل عما هو فيه ... والله يهدينا جميعاً .. لاننى فى بعض الاحيان أتعصب كأى بشر لشىء معين وهو النادى الأهلى .. ولكن خير المخطئون التوابون .. وأرجع مرة أخرى كما كنت .. فهى مسئلة نسبية تختلف من شخص لشخص .. ومن وقت لوقت .. ومن حدث لحدث ... فمن هو متعصب فى موقف .. يمكن أن يكون هادىء فى موقف أخر .. وهكذا ….
وسر يمكن كثير لا يعرفونه .. إشتراكى هنا فى المنتدى كان بمحض الصدفة .. كنت بدور على موضوع 
رياضى معين ..فوقع عينى على موضوع فى قاعة الرياضة فتحته عندى من جوجل وعندما تصفحته وجدت  بعض الأخوة الزمالكاوية نازلين إستفزاز فى الجمهور الأهلاوى  ::    وكانت أخت لا أتذكر أسمها هى اللى واخدة الحملة ديه .. روحت مشارك بالأسم ده ورديت عليها بكل موضوعية .. وبعدها ما إتلاقيتش حد رد تانى  ::   لأنى لما رديت على أسلوب غرضه الاستفزاز فقط كان أسلوب موضوعى محدش يقدر يغيره أو يرد عليه بسخرية .. ويمكن ده الحل الأمثل لمسألة التعصب !! على ما أعتقد ...وكانت القصة ديه سبب اشتراكى هنا فى منتدى ابناء مصر .. وكان اسمى (اهلاوى شديد) طبعا نسيت الباسورد .. روحت مسجل تانى (أهلاوى شديد) وهو اللى موجود معاكم دلوقتى (أبو همزة  ) :: 

((هل أقول لك سرا تعرفينه جيدا ؟
أنا احبك فوق كل طاقات الحب … احبك اكثر مما تتخيلين .. واكتر مما تتصورين… واكثر بكثير مما تتوقعين فاكتم ما استطعت .. واخفي ما استطعت … خجلا وحياءً منك ...
ولكن اعلم بان كتماني لن يدوم طويلا ... وسرعان ما تتفجر براكين شوقي اليك ... لا تحاسبيني على ما لا املك في نفسي ..أحبك !! نعم احبك ..وحبك ليس لي منه مهرب هو جبار .ومستبد .. ولست املك معه إلا أن أبقيه سيدي … فهو سيدي))
متي يكون صحي التعبير عن المشاعر؟؟ و ما هي حدود هذا التعبير...
يعني مثلا في فترة ما رأينا كل واحد بيكتب و يعبر و لكن هل من حق اي احد إحراج او إيذا من حوله بحجة التعبير عن المشاعر؟؟ 
يكون التعبير صحى عن المشاعر .. إن كان فى صمت .. ولا يجرح من حولى .. ولا يسبب إحراج لأحد .. فهو متنفس أى شخص للبوح بما بداخله كى لا يختنق .. ولكن لابد أن يراعى أن لا يخنق من حوله لكى ينجو بنفسه .. لأنه فى النهاية الخاسر الوحيد عندما يبعد عنه من حوله !! 

وعن حدود التعبير .. لابد أن تكون فى الإطار الأخلاقى والتربوى والعادات والتقاليد التى تربينا عليها .. وألا يتعدى حدود اللباقة والأدب العام ...

بالنسبة للمقطع الأخير أختى الكريمة سأرد عليكِ بـ (لا ضـــرر ولا ضـــرار ) إن كان هناك نظام معاتبة فأرى أن يكون فى الخاص أى خلف الكواليس بعيداً عن العامة .. لأن مثل هذه الأمور تزعج البعض .. وأيضاً تقتل روح المحبة والأخوة فى بعض الأحيان .. فالمشاعر قيد على الشاعر .. وليست متنفس له للتجريح فى الأخرين كما يرى البعض ... لأن المشاعر دائماً وأبداً هى تعبير عما يدور فى دواخلنا من شعور ما ناحية موقف ما .. ولكن ليس كل ما يدور فى دواخلنا هو سلعة للعامة !!! فهناك ما نستطيع عرضه .. وهناك ما لا نستطيع .. والفيصل فى تلك النقطة هو حدود الأدب العام وكذلك قاعدة عدم التجريح فيمن أمامى ... فلو أن كلماتى ستكون إيجابية ويستمتع بها البعض فأهلاً بها .. وإن كانت ستحزن البعض فبذلك قد كتبت تاريخ موتها قبل ميلادها ... 

ما هي أقرب القاعات إلي أهلاوي ..و لماذا؟؟ 
قاعة فك التكشيرة ديه فى دمى  ::  وبعدها قاعة الخواطر ومن بعدهم قاعة المناقشات (مع انى قليل المشاركة بها الآن) والرياضة والبرامج المشروحة ..
أولاً سبب إختيارى لهذه القاعات كما يلى .. لحظات دخولى على الإنترنت كنت فى بادىء الأمر أعتبرها ترفيه من الدرجة الأولى .. وأنا شخصيتى من نعومة أظافرى وإهتمامتها كوميدية بعض الشىء  ::  عشان كده بحب نوعية المواضيع اللى تخرجنى عن هموم اليوم اللى انا عيشتها .. وأيضاً أى شىء فيه إدخال بسمة لأى شخص وإسعاده فأنا أهتم به .. لأن ذلك أحد أهدافى .. وأتمنى أن يكون من حولى جميعهم سعداء .. لأننى فى النهاية سأكون سعيداً .. أما بالنسبة للخواطر والمناقشات .. فالخواطر هى المتنفس الذى نعبر به عما بداخلنا .. وكذلك تعطيك إحساس بالثقة فى الكتابة .. وهذه المميزات جعلتنى أحب هذه القاعة .. أما المناقشات فهذه من هواياتى التى أعشقها فى تحليل الأمور ومناقشتها وفى النهاية الوصول إلى حلول فهذه الأشياء تجذبنى دائماً وتعطى الثقة أيضاً فيما بعد لأنك ستكون صاحب قرار إن وضعت فى مكان يتطلب منك أن تكون صاحب القرار ... أما عن القاعة الرياضية فهى الجزء الترفيهى الأخر بجانب قاعة فك التكشيرة واللى بحب أغيظ أوى اصدقائى الزمالكاوية فيها ههههههههه وهما يغيظونى ههههه والله ياجماعة 

فى النقطة ديه بالذات بتحس بنشوة لما يكون فيه شىء يحفزك إنك تشجع .. بمعنى إننا كلنا أخوات ولما نقعد نغيظ فى بعض فهذا على سبيل الدعابة ولكن فى النهاية كلنا أخوان وعلى ما اعتقد ده من أحد أهم أهداف واحة الرياضة ... لذلك هى أحد معشوقاتى .. وفى النهاية قاعة دروس البرامج لأن هذا هو مجال عملى وهناك أستطيع أن أفيد الكثير إن شاء الله ولذلك أصبحت من القاعات المفضلة لى ...

هل تعتقد ان اسلوبك و حكمك علي الامور في المنتدي اختلف الآن عن بداية تواجدك بالمنتدي؟؟ و ما هي المواقف التي تراها ربما غير واضحة من قبل إدارة المنتدي  و تتمني مزيد من إيضاحها حتي لا تسبب ضيق لك او لغيرك من الأعضاء؟؟
بالطبع تغيرت 180 درجة كمان بعد أن كنت اعتقد اننا فى صحرا لا يعرف أحد فيها أحد لكثرة المشاركين ما شاء الله وجدت أنهم يد واحدة وأسرة واحدة بارك الله فيهم جميعاً ..أما عن الشىء الذى يزيد ضجرى صراحة هو عندما أقوم بفتح أحد المواضيع وأجد مقطع أغنية يتم تحميله !! وده بيجعل الصفحات بطيئة وتصفح المنتدى ممل فى بعض الأحيان .. فلو من الممكن إلغاء تلك الخاصية سيكون ذلك جميل لى ولجميع الأعضاء على ما أعتقد ... ديه مشكلة وليست أمر ...
أما عن الأمور الغير واضحة فلا يوجد الآن شىء مبهم لا أستطيع ترجمته .. وإن كان هناك أى أمر فسأعود لأطرحه إن شاء الله ...

لدينا دوماً سؤال تقليدي في لقاءاتنا ..كلمة توجهها إلي عضو من أعضاء المنتدي من هو و ما هي؟؟ و كلمة توجهها إلي المنتدي.
إلى ابن البلد .. وهأقوله بارك الله فيك على هذا المنتدى الرائع .. وإن كان لى بعض التحفظات على بعض الأشياء ولكن سأوردها لك فيما بعد إن شاء الله .. ولكن فى النهاية أنت سبب تجمعنا هنا .. وأنت سبب وجود هذه الأسرة الجميلة .. فألف شكر ليك يا أستاذ أحمد ...

إلى كل الأعضاء ... والله وحشتونى جداً وبحبكم جدا .. وكلكم أخواتى فى هذا العالم الإفتراضى اللى أتمنى لهم الصحة والسعادة دائماً .. وأتمنى أن نتجمع على طاعة الله .. وحب فى الله ... وأن يتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال فى هذا الشهر الفضيل .. وبجد إنتوا أسرة زى العسل .. ومعلش أصلى بحب كتير أرخم عليكم فإستحملونى فى ردودى بقى  :: 
وربنا يوفقكم جميعاً إلى ما يحب ويرضى ..

ما هو الموقف الذي ارتبط لديك برمضان و لا تنساه ؟؟
فيه موقف هو ممكن يكون مضحك ليكم بس مؤلم ليا أوى بس هحكيه عشان يكون عبرة لمن يعتبر .. بس مش تضحكوا أوى عشان محدش يسمعنا ييجى يقول لنا فيه ايه وتقوموا حاكيين له .. واتفضح انا بقى فى كل حتة يؤ يؤ يؤ 
يلا ربنا يسهل ونخلص من الحكاية على خير ..

كان فى يوم من أيام رمضان الجميلة وكنا معزومين عند جدتى وكل العيلة بقى (أعمامى) متجمعة والحياة زى الفل والحمد لله ... طبعا كنت ساعتها فى أيام الجامعة .. وعايش دور الطالب المجتهد بقى لأننا كنا فى أيام إمتحانات .. فكنت بحضر المحاضرات عشان اعرف الدنيا ماشية إزاى وأقدر أدخل الإمتحان أحل اللى فيه .. المهم المفروض كنت أخلص وأروح أفطر عند جدتى فى بيت العيلة والكل متجمع بقى والدعوة عامة وهتبقى لمة    فأنا خلصت المحاضرات من هنا وطلعت فى دماغ اصحابى أننا نلعب كورة ..
وأخوكم فى الحاجات ديه ما يتأخرش .. ومش بستخدم العقل فى الأوقات ديه صراحة   ::  قومت لاعب .. المهم بنبص فى الساعة كام كام كام الساعة 5 إلا عشرة ... أوبااااااا .. والمغرب بيأذن على 5 وربع ... وطبعاً عقبال ما أروح لجدتى هتكون الساعة 6 على أقل تقدير ... المهم العيال أصحابى فيهم اللى ساكن فى محافظات وفيهم اللى ساكن بعيد عن القاهرة فقالوا نروح ناكل على مائدة الرحمن ...بصراحة أنا عمرى ما كلت فى مائدة رحمن ولا عمرى هأكل لأنى بحس إنها بتاعة الفقراء وإنى بأكل أكلهم .. مع إن ناس كتير قالت عادى بس عن نفسى ما بعرفش حتى لو كنت بموت من الجوع والله .. 
المهم بيتنا قريب من الجامعة بس ياللأسف يا للحسرة .. كله معزوووووووووم معزوووووووووووم يا ولدى ...والبيت فاضى مافيهوش ولا حتى لقمة حاف .. واخوكم ما بيعرفش يعمل أى أكل حتى .. فقولت أسلم للامر الواقع وأطلع على جدتى .. وكان قراررررررررررر صائئئئئئئئئئب فعلا  ::  .. روحت إتلاقيتهم شالووووووووووا الأكل والناس خلصت وبتحضر نفسها لصلاة العشاء والتراويح .. وأنا لسة واصل ... ودار الحوار التالى :-

أنا : السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هما : وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جدتى : يابنى كنت فين قلقتنا عليك ؟؟
أنا : (بدون وعى وياريتنى ما عملتنا (لوجو بيعيط)) معلش يا ستى أصل المواصلات وقفت فنزلت فطرت مع ناس أصحابى لأنى ماكنتش هلحق الفطار هنا >>>>> فى عقل بالى بقول ايه اللى انا هببته ده ولوجو بيعيط برده) 
جدتى بتكلم عمتى : قومى حضريله الفطار عشان المشوار ممكن يكون جوعه أو أكل حاجات مش تشبعه…
عمتى : حاضــــر
أنا : لا لا لا لا لا يا ستى أنا مش جعان انا كلت كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييير ومش قادر خاااااااااااااااااااااالص دا انا حتى مش عارف أقوم من كتر الأكل وشكلى هنام عندكم هنا (>> وربنا انا كذاب ياستى مش تصدقينى (ولوجو بيعيط برده) كل ده فى سرى ) 
ستى : طب خلاص هاتى طبق قمر الدين يحلى بيه (وانا فى سرى قولت اششششششششششطة قمر الدين قمر الدين المهم نعيش )
أنا : لا لا مش قادر أكل حاجة والله خلاص أنا بس عاوز أشرب مية عشان عطشان (مشكلتى إنى خجول وما قدرتش أقولها أى حاجة والله .. وفى سرى قولت برده الله يخربيتى ههههههه ايه اللى أنا بهببه ده)
عمتى : أتفضل المية أهى .. أعملك شاى ؟؟
أنا : لا لا لا شكراً .. أنا هشرب المية وبعد كده مش هقدر أعمل حاجة تانى (فى سرى : شاى ايه ياعمتى هو إنتى عاوزانى أموت ولا ايه  ::  دا انا على لحم بطنى ..) 
وروحت شارب المية .. وعينكم ما تشوف إلا النور .. هو نفس إحساس الصبح لما نشرب مية على معدة فاضية .. وضيفوا ليه إننا المغرب وريحة الأكل منغششة فى أنفى .. وكل ده ولسة مش فطرت ... وطبعا تجمعات العيلة مش بتخلص قبل نص الليل  ::  وبحمد الله وعشان ربنا بيحبنى المرة ديه الوحيدة اللى خلصت فيها السهرة على 11 وربع مساءاً .. وطبعا طول الليل أطباق رايحة وأطباق جاية وانا على نفس النهج .. مش جعااااااااااااااااااااااان .. مش تعبااااااااااااااااااااان .. يادوبك خرجنا من البيت .. وأخوكم خد ديله فى سنانه وجرررررررررررررررررى على أى محل أكل .. وسيبت أبويا وأمى .. انتوا عارفين الإحساس ده بقى .. مافيش أكل من السحور لانى مش بتسحر كتير وكمان مافيش فطار يبقى حراااااااااااااااااااام .. المهم جريت جريت جريت .. وروحت عند مطعم بتاع فول وطعمية والكلام ده للسحور ... وحصلت المفاجأة الكبرى .. وياريتها ما حصلت ولا شوفتها .. 

صدددددددددددددددددددمة جديدددددددددددددددددة تضاف لهذا اليوم (ومش تنسوا انا كنت جاى من ماتش الكورة وتعبان ع الاخر والمية ماقدرتش اشربها كلها مع انى عطشان عشان مافيش أكل فى معدتى أصلا ...
المهم وأنا قدام المطعم ولسسسسة بقول يا هادى عشان أبدأ أكل اى حاجة بقى وفرحان .. ببص فى جيبى مافيش الا اتنين جنيه ونص يؤ يؤ يؤ يؤ والباقى اتصرف على حجز الملعب بتاع الكورة وعلى تصوير ملازم بتاعة الامتحانات وانا ناسى من شدة الجوووووووع إنى مش معايا فلوس (فى سرى والناس حواليا قولت الله يخربيت الموقف على الخجل على الكورة على الكلية على التصوير .. جعااااااااااااااااان) 
روحت اتصرفت وانا محرج على الاخر وروحت للراجل وقولتله لو سمحت عاوز سندوتش طعمية بس بسرعة عشان مستعجل (على اساس انى يعنى مش فاضى أكل ومش هشترى سندوتشات كتير عشان مش فاضى ) طبعا شكلى وحششششششش الواحد بيشترى بالخمس والعشر سندوتشات وانا رايح اشترى سندوتش واحد يؤ يؤ يؤ يؤ المهم روحت وخلصت القصة والبيت مافيهووووووووووش ولا حتى لقمة عيش عشان احنا فاطرين برة ... قولت استنى للسحور وأمرى لله .. كانت ساعتها الساعة 2 بليل .. فضلت لحد الساعة 3 عقبال ما حضروا الأكل بتاع السحور .. ساعتها بقى إتلاقيت نفسى مسدودة ومش قادر أكل حاجة هههههههههههه

لا لا لا إنتوا صدقتوا ولا ايه .. ساعتها روحت نازل على الأكل وخلصته كله .. ومن يومها وأنا بطلت خجل بالطريقة اللى انا كنت فيها ديه   ::  (هو لسة موجود بس مش بنفس الصورة اللى حصلت ديه .. ده انا كنت هموت ياجدعان .. واللى كان ممكن يزيد ويغطى ان الفجر يأذن عليا كمان وانا على سندوتش الفول  ::  ) وبطلت لعب الكورة قبل الفطار واحنا معزومين .. وبطلت اشترى ملازم او احجز ملاعب قبل الفطار برده  :: 

شوفتوا الحكاية الغريبة العجيبة الرهيبة ديه ؟؟ مش قولتلكم هتبقى مؤلمة بالنسبة لى .. ومضحكة بالنسبة لكم .. يلا اى خدمة اضحكوا اضحكوا شوية  ::  
أوعى حد يقلدنى بقى أحسن الألم ده شىء مرير جدا   ::  وكل سنة وانتوا طيبين بقى ..

هنا وصلنا إلي المساحة الحرة في اللقاء و هتنقسم لجزئين ..
اول جزء لك مساحة من بضعة أسطر تقل فيها ما تشاء ..فماذا تريد ان تقول؟؟
أولاً كل عام والجميع بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان الكريم أعاده الله عليكم وعلى الأمة الإسلامية بالخير واليمن والبركات .. وأنا سعيد جداً إنى معاكم فى هذه الأيام الكريمة .. وأعتز بصداقات كثيرة هنا إستفدت منها الكثير .. فأتمنى للجميع التوفيق إن شاء الله 

ثانياً أريد أن أوجه بعض الكلمات لعلها تجد الصدى المرجو منها .. ويستفاد منها الجميع .. إن شاء الله ..
نحن فى أيام مباركة ربنا يجعلنا من عتقاء النار فى هذه الأيام المباركة يارب .. فهذه دعوة لتغيير كل السلوكيات السلبية التى إكتسبناها على مر السنين .. سواء من أنفسنا ... أو أصدقاء السوء .. أو الفضول والتجربة .. فنحن كثيرى الأخطاء .. قليلى الإعتراف بها للأسف !! 
فأول طريق الإصلاح يكون بالإعتراف بالخطأ دون مبالغة أو كبر .. لأننا فى النهاية ضيوف فى هذه الدنيا ذات السنين القليلة .. ولا نعلم متى هو ميعاد أجلنا !! 
فأتمنى من كل مصرى بالأخص وكل عربى ومسلم بالأعم إصلاح اخطاؤه .. فقد وصلنا إلى درجة كبيرة من اللامبالاة فى كل شىء .. لا نفكر .. لا نقلع عن الأخطاء .. وهذا ما جعلنا فى مؤخرة الأمم !! بعد أن كنا فى المقدمة !!
وكما قال تعالى :-(إن الله لا يغير ما بقوم حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم ) صدق الله العظيم ... فلا ننتظر صلاح الدين الذيت سيقوم بإنقاذنا .. ولا العصا السحرية التى ستحول حياتنا من الجحيم إلى الرخاء والسعادة !! 
لابد أن نبدأ من أنفسنا أولاً .. وتكون النية لله .. وفى النهاية سنجد النتيجة .. لأن الله معنا قبل أى مخلوق .. ولن نتغير إلا عندما نريد هذا .. ولن يغيرنا الله للأفضل إلا عندما نريد هذا ونخلص النية ... فأتمنى من كل قلبى والله يعلم مدى سعادتى عندما يتحقق ذلك أن يبدأ كل فرد بنفسه أولاً .. والله ستتحسن أحوالنا .. وتتبدل إلى الأفضل .. وهذا ما أحلم به دائماً .. وإن شاء الله ربنا يحقق هذا الحلم على خير ونعود مرة أخرى فى مقدمة الأمم .. ويكون الله راضى عنا جميعاً إن شاء الله .. ولابد أن نتجه إلى الأفعال فوراً ونبتعد عن كثرة الأقوال التى لا يتبعها أفعال والتى تفقد مصداقيتها وتفقدنا الثقة بعض الشىء كلما مر الوقت ولم نتخذ الفعل السليم !! بالفعل لابد أن نقف مع أنفسنا وقفة تغيير شاملة .. والله يعين عليها ويبارك فى كل تغيير هدفه الإصلاح للجميع بعيداً عن الفردية .. وربنا يوفق الجميع إن شاء الله ... أتمنى أن أرى دولة عربية موحدة فى يوم من الأيام .. وأرى إناس يتقوا الله فى كل أفعالهم وأقوالهم ... فهل سيتحقق هذا الحلم !!!
سأترك الإجابة للزمن .. والله يعين...

الجزء الثاني هو أسئلة من الأعضاء موجهة إليك و عليك استنتاج من  هم الأعضاء التي وجهت إليك السؤال 
السؤال الأول من : أم أحمد
1-يحتاج الانسان الي مساحات من الصفاء والنقاء الروحي كثيرا في حياته وفي بعض الاحيان يسرح بخياله بعيداا بعيدا الي عالم اخر ودنيا اخري اكثر اشراقا مما ييعيش فيه عندما يسرح اهلاوي شديد بخياله بعيدا  ماذا يري؟ و ما هو الشئ الذي يفكر فيه وما هي احلامه الذي يتمني ان يحققها والتي لا يراها فقط الا في خياله؟ وهل تري انه بمزيد من الصبر والعمل يمكن تحقيقها ان شاء الله

بصى ياستى .. عن التوقعات أخوكِ ضايع خالص  :: : 
بس هنقولها كده إنى اتوقع السؤال الأول موجه لى .. من بنت شهريار ..
والله العظيم وبدون أى مبالغة دائماً أسرح فى هذا الأمر الذى أتمنى فى كل وقت وحين أن يتحقق .. وهو أنى حصلت على مبلغ مالى كبير جداً وهذا المبلغ بنيت بيه مصانع .. وسلمت كل مصنع لكل منطقة فى مصر يعمل به شباب الحى أو المنطقة ويكون ملكية خاصة لهم جميعاً سواء عاملين أو إدارة غير قابلة للبيع تحت أى ظرف من الظروف .. ويالطبع سيكون العامل مالك فسيكون العمل بإخلاص وإتقان كبير .. وتخيلت أيضاً أن الجميع سيكون قلبه على أخيه ... ولأن المصلحة واحدة فسيتجمع الجميع على قلب واحد وهدف واحد .. وحلمت أيضاً ببناء عمارة كبيرة تساع عائلتى من ناحية والدى ووالدتى (10 أعمام و 9 أخوال ) بأولادهم جميعاً وأيضاً مصنع لنا جميعاً نخرج فى وقت محدد فى الصباح ونعود فى العصرية لنتناول وجبة الغداء فوق سطوح المبنى كعائلة واحدة فقط .. وفى الليل نتسامر ونحكى مشاكلنا جميعاً التى تواجهنا لأن مصلحتنا ستكون واحدة ولن تأخذنا الدنيا من بعضنا البعض .. وتخيلت أيضاً عدم وجود الفساد أو العادات السيئة التى نسمع عنها يومياً الآن .. لأن الجميع سيكونوا مترابطين ولن يحتاج أحد إلى ان يضر أخيه من أجل مصلحة أو شىء ... وأختفى الطمع والجشع من هذا العالم الخيالى نهائياً !! 

هذا هو حلمى الذى دائماً عندما أسرح أحلم به .. وأتعايش معه بطريقة جنونية فى لحظتها وأتقمص الشخصية بأننى بالفعل فى هذا العالم ... وهذا كله ينتهى بمجرد وصول الميكروباص إلى المحطة التى أكون ذاهب لها  
وعن إمكانية تحقق هذا الحلم .. الله أعلم .. ربما يتحول الحلم لحقيقة !!
وأنا بالفعل عملت فعل مماثل بأن تعبت وسهرت لحد ما كونت مشروع صغير وبقى مثمر جداً وفى النهاية أعطيته لشخص لأنه متزوج ويحتاج المال أكثر منى فى الوقت الحالى ... والله أعلم إن كان سيرده لى مرة أخرى بعدما يخرج من ضائقته !! فأنا لا أنتظر رجوعه بل أنتظر أن يقوم الجميع بمساعدة الأخرين بكل ما أوتى من قوة .. فهذا هو سبيلنا للخروج من حياتنا الخانقة التى نعيشها حالياً .. وتكون المصلحة على حسب الأولويات وعلى حسب الإحتياجات .. فمثلاً عن نفسى أحتاج للمال للزواج مثلا ولكنى وجدت شخص متزوج ويحتاج أكثر منى فله الأولوية .. هذا ما أقصده ... 
فى النهاية أتمنى أن يتحقق هذا الحلم والله يعلم مدى سعادتى الكبيرة والغامرة عندما يكون من حولى سعداء .. والله وحده يعلم بالنوايا .. وإن شاء الله ربنا يرزقنا ويباركلنا فى أرزاقنا ...

معلش طولت عليكم بس بجد كل ما أتكلم فى الموضوع ده مع نفسى بعيش فى قمة السعادة وانا جواه .. بعد ما أرجع للواقع اتصطدم وأعود من حيث أتيت

السؤال الثاني من: شعاع من نور
2- أهلاوي شاب طموح و مجتهد... و واقع مجتمعنا بيفرض ظروف قاسية بعض الشيء على أحلام و طموح الشباب اللي في سنه...
لو يحب يقدم نصيحة للشباب لتجاوز العقبات دي في سبيل تحقيق الذات و الطموح ده...ياترى هتبقى إيه النصيحة دي و بمنتهى الصراحة؟؟؟
أما السؤال الثاني اتوقع موجه لى .. أستاذ أيمن رشدي
كلمة طموح ديه يرددها من يتحدث معى فى أى موضوع خاص بالناحية العملية .. وفى بعض الأحيان يتهمنى البعض بالخيالية وعدم القدرة على تحقيق ما أقوله ...
وسأورد لكم تجربة بالفعل من واقع الحياة وأعيشها حالياً ..
قد أنهيت دراستى الأكاديمية بشهادة بكالوريوس تجارة - جامعة القاهرة وكنت لا أملك أى خبرة فى الحياة إلا تدريب شهرين بالبنك الأهلى المصرى .. وكورس فى مجموعة أوفيس (ليس ICDL) فى فترة تقديم أوراقى للجيش .. وبعدما انتهى موضوع الجيش وخدت التأجيل بدأت الحياة الصعبة والتحدى .. لأن طلب المصروف فى المرحلة ديه بيبقى صعب جدا !! 
ففكرت ايه اللى معايا وأملكه .. لاقيت مافيش أى خبرة ولا أى شىء .. وهذا حال الكثير من الشباب .. بالظبط شهر ونص وجالى شغل فى مكتب صغير للكتابة وطباعة المستندات والاسكانر .. إلخ .
والمرتب 150 ج فى الشهر .. وممكن يوصل ل 250 على حسب الشغل .. يعنى مرتب ما ينفعش مع أى حد إنه يكون مستقبله ولا اى شىء .. بس قبلت الشغل لمدة .. وده اللى لازم أى حد يعمله .. لأن فعلا الشغل بيجيب شغل .. إنما اللى هيدور على شغل يوافق شهادته يبقى هيقعد فى البيت ومش هياخد اى خبرة وفرصته هتضعف فى الشغل بعد كده .. المهم وبحمد الله كنت بشتغل بإتقان وبراعى ربنا فى كل شىء بعمله .. لحد ما بقى ليا سمعة كويسة عند الجميع مع إن معايا 4 بيشتغلوا كنت بطلب بالإسم .. كنت بشتغل فوق ال 16 ساعة يومياً !! مع إن شغلى 8 ساعات بس واللى شغال معايا كان بيمشى فى الميعاد سواء الشغل خلص أو مش خلص .. أنا كنت بكمل شغل الناس بحيث اللى مزنوق أو مستعجل .. إلخ يلاقى شغله جاهز .. والحمد لله إكتسبت الخبرة الكبيرة فى المجال ده من كثرة ساعات العمل .. وبقت سرعتى فى الكتابة كبيرة جداً الحمد لله .. بعدها نزلت منحة وزارة الإتصالات فى البرمجة فقدمت فيها ونجحت فى الإمتحان ولما جت المقابلة حصلت لى ظروف فى الشغل خليتنى اروح متأخر ومش لابس البدلة ولا أى شىء فقدر الله إنى خرجت السنة ديه ومش دخلتها .. روحت بعدها قررت بقى أفتح محل خاص بيا فى الكتابة والطباعة لأن صاحب الشغل اللى كنت فيه مش مراعى ربنا معايا فى الفلوس لا بيحاسب على الساعات الزيادة اللى بقعدها ولا حتى بيقبضنى فلوسى بتاعة الشهر نفسه وبيأخرها على أنى مش أمشى واسيبه .. المهم قررت أفتح مشروع .. بصوا بقى ضعف الإمكانيات وإزاى التصرف ...
كان واحد صاحبى فاتح سيبر نت .. روحت قولتله هجيب الكمبيوتر بتاعى وبرينتر واجى ادفعلك جزء من الايجار معاك واقعد معاك .. وبالفعل اشتغلنا مع بعض وفاتت الايام وكل يوم أكون زبون جديد والحمد لله رب العالمين لحد ما جه يوم وأتقفل المحل بسبب إن صاحبى مش عامل ترخيص للنت المهم إتقفل المحل وخدت جهازى وفى نفس الأسبوع سبحان الله واحد فى محل تانى كان عاوز واحد بجهاز عشان يكتب ويطبع عنده ويشاركه برده فى الإيجار .. روحت له على طول واشتغلت معاه أحلى ايام شغلى .. عملت فلوس كويسة جدا فى خلال 8 شهور .. هى مش كتيرة بس الحمد لله ربنا مبارح فيها يعنى ال 100 جنيه لما كنت اصرفها والله وبدون مبالغة بحس انى صرفت 600 او 700 جنيه .. وانا فى الشغلانة ديه كان بييجى محاميين يكتبوا عندى وناس كتير من جميع المناصب .. وكل واحد ييجى يعرض عليا شغلانة شكل .. مرة سكرتير ومرة داتا انترى .. ومرة محاسب .. المهم ان شغلتى ديه كانت كويسة جدا واستقريت فيها لدرجة إنى فكرت اكبرها أنا والراجل اللى معايا .. والحمد لله النوايا صافية وديه أهم نقطة عشان كده ربنا كان بيبارك الحمد لله .. لحد ما جه أول يوم فاصل فى حياتى .. وهو إن شغلانة حكومية جاتلى وهبقى مراجع حسابات اللى الشغلانة كلها قلم أحمر واحط أمضتى عشان يبقى تأكيد إن الورقة سليمة .. والشغل كان 6 ساعات بس منهم 3 ساعات مثلا شغل او 2 ساعات .. يعنى فرصة حلوة .. أنا بقى ماكنتش عاوزها لأن شغلة الكتابة بدأت أكون زباين والحمد لله كانت ماشية كويسة جداً .. بس والدى والفكر القديم فى شغل الحكومة وإنه ضمان .. إلخ !! 
إرضاء لوالدى روحت الشغلانة ديه .. وكانت فرصتى فى الترقية كبيرة جدا وانا لسة جديد لأنى بكالورويوس تجارة وتقديرى جيد 79% وكمان كان ليا مدير بس وانا الموظف لأن الباقيين كانوا معاش مبكر ... يعنى سنة وأكون أنا مدير قسم المراجعة يعنى فوقى رئيس المراجعة وفوقيه مجلس الإدارة .. بس كل ده ضيع لى فرصة الحفاظ على الزباين بتوع شغلى الخاص .. لأن فترة الصبح هى بتاعة الشغل .. بس عشان الحمد لله ربنا زرع حب الناس ليا فكانوا بييجيبوا ورقهم بليل وكنت بخلصه ويستلموه الصبح من الراجل اللى انا مشاركه فى ايجار المحل .. وهو ده المحل اللى انا نوهت عليه قبل كده وهو إنى اتبرعت بيه لواحد قريبى لأنه متزوج وجه اشتغل فيه وجيبت له ناس تشتغل معاه يسترزق منه .. عشان أنا عملت فعل ممكن يغير مجرى حياتى ع الاخر  
مرة واحدة وبدون مقدمات استقلت من الحكومة اللى كان مرتبها مش بيكفينى وكنت بصرف عليها من شغلى الخاص فى المحل ... فكان اللى بييجى من هنا بصرفه هناك ومافيش اى فرصة إنى احوش او شىء .. 
وكل ده فى سبيل إنى دخلت دراسة من أول وجديد فى منحة البرمجة اللى انا فيها حاليا .. اللى الله أعلم هخلصها على ايه وإن كنت هعرف اشتغل بيها بعد ما اخلصها ولا لاة !!! وطبعاً كان فيه مشاكل مع والدى بسبب إنى سيبت الحكومة وروحت لدراسة كمان مش شغل ... وهو فى اعتقاده ان شغل الحكومة هو الحماية والشغل الخاص مش مضمون !! بس على ما اعتقد أنها نظرة قديمة ما تنفعش مع غلاء الاسعار الحالى !! ولا الحياة الحالية ؟؟!!
ومن كتر الطموح اللى عندى والإصرار اللى عندى وبحقق بيه اللى أنا عاوزه بإذن الله .. سيبت الشغل والفلوس ورجعت طالب تانى والله أعلم مدى نجاح التجربة ولا لاة !! 
بس فى الأول والأخر لازم كل واحد يعرف إيه إمكانياته .. ويستغلها ... حتى لو كانت صغيرة .. يحاول يطورها .. ويكسبها الخبرة .. وممكن من لا شىء يعمل شىء .. وأدينى كونت مشروع مثمر من لا شىء !! 
نصيحتى لكل اللى فى سنى هى .. الفرصة إحنا اللى بنصنعها وده مش كلام مسلسلات والله ولا أفلام .. ده كلام انا عيشته فعلاً .. كل واحد يشوف ايه اللى بيميزه عن غيره .. ويشوف الشغل اللى يتناسب مع إمكانياته ولا يتردد فى التقديم للشغل حتى لو مش كان فى إختصاصه ... أنا عن نفسى إستغليت سرعتى فى الكتابة من أيام لما كنت بدخل شات واشتغلت فى مجال بيحتاج السرعة .. وكمان طورت منها أكتر ... 
ونقطة المرتب والفلوس الكتير مش لازم تتحط كأولوية ... الأولوية لازم تكون للخبرة وبعد كذا سنة من توافر الخبرة الفلوس هتيجى لوحدها .. وده عن تجربة .. كل واحد يحاول يطور من نفسه ويحاول يكون ذو خبرة عالية وساعتها هيكون مطلوب فى السوق . وساعاتها الفلوس هتكون اللى ترضيه إن شاء الله ..

وربنا يوفق الشباب جميعاً يارب .. ويكرمهم .. ونصل بهذه البلد إلى بر الأمان إن شاء الله بإيد ولادها ... مع العمل الجاد .. وإتقانه .. وتطويره ...

وعذراً على الإطالة فى هذه النقطة بالتحديد .. لأنى بالفعل أريد أن أتكلم أكثر وأكثر لأنى فعلاً أول ما إتخرجت كنت فى دوامة لمدة 6 شهور بشهور الجيش .. ولا أعرف ماذا أفعل !! أو أين طريق الصفر !! أو بماذا أبدأ !! ويارب الكل يعرف البداية عشان يقدر يوصل للنهاية ...

وفى النهاية أتمنى أن لا أكون ضيف ثقيل عليكم .. وأتمنى أن يكون الجميع إستفاد من كلماتى المتواضعة ذات الخبرة القليلة فى الحياة ذات السنتين .. وأتمنى من ذوى الخبرة الإكثار من المواضيع الناصحة للشباب والتى تحميهم من التجارب الفاشلة ... وهذا من أهم أدوار الأجيال السابقة النصح والارشاد .. 
وكل عام والجميع بخير .. ورمضان كريم ...
أخوكم أهلاوى 
 :f2: 

لا بقي توقعات الإثنين غلط هههههههههه ضيوفنا حتى الآن توقعاتهم غير موفقة 

اهلاوي شديد  حقيقي سعدت جداً بتواجد حضرتك  معنا في خيمة رمضان 
و ادعو الله ان يكتبنا جميعاً من عتقاء هذا الشهر الكريم
دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،
وألف شكر على مجهودك الكبير اللى بتبذليه معانا أعانك الله على الخير 
وكل عام وإنتِ بألف خير يارب ..
أخوكِ أهلاوى
 :f2: 



أخواتي و أخواني أعضاء المنتدي إلى الملتقى و ضيف جديد في خيمة أبناء مصر الرمضانية فانتظرونا 
موعدنا القادم مع أخونا  الغالي *الصعيدي*  :hey:  

دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## drmustafa

بوكى 
ضيف جديد وجميل فى الخيمة 

أهلاوى 
حقيقى اتعرفت على جانب تانى من شخصيتك 
مشرق ومشرف بجد 
تمنياتى لك بكل توفيق

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*عدوى اللدود

 أول مره أشوفك بتتكلم بجد دون تهريج

حوار جميل وشيق

كان فى تهريج بس مش كتير

كالعاده يابوكى ضيوفك حلوين

منورنا يأهلاوى ورمضان كريم عليك وعلى اسرتك

تحياتى العطره

مملكة الحب*

----------


## reda laby

حقيقى حوار ولقاء ظريف مع حبيبى 
اهلاوى شديد
وده من الأصدقاء إللى باحبهم قوى 
ليه ماعرفش
يمكن عشان السلاسة فى طريقة كلامه عفوية
ممكن 
المهم أمتعتونا بجد

----------


## nariman

*لقاء ممتع فعلا*
*وشخصيه معروف عنها الموضوعيه والمباشره وطبعا خفه الدم*
*أخى الأهلاوى ..نورت الخيمه*

----------


## hazem3

شخصية رائعة 

بجانب مرحك وفكاهتك فانت شخصية رائعة بحق 

شكرا علي الحلقة الروعة دي 

وعلي الضيوف الي مفيييش زيهم دوووووووووول

اهلاوي في دورة كورة بكرة انا حاجزلك مكان في الفريق اوك؟

هستناك علي الساعة ستة الا ربع كده والفطار علي حسابك انا مبدفعش يا ابني 

الدعوة عامة يا جماعة وماجد الي هيدفع

انا الحق اهرب واسيبه 

سلام

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> أهلاً و مرحباً بك اهلاوي شديد  نورت خيمة أبناء مصر الرمضانية 
> و كل سنة و انت  طيب و رمضان كريم و تعود علينا و عليك الأيام بخير
> اهلاوي شديد  حقيقي سعدت جداً بتواجد حضرتك  معنا في خيمة رمضان 
> و ادعو الله ان يكتبنا جميعاً من عتقاء هذا الشهر الكريم
> دمت بكل خير
> في رعاية الله،،،
> وألف شكر على مجهودك الكبير اللى بتبذليه معانا أعانك الله على الخير 
> وكل عام وإنتِ بألف خير يارب ..
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

كالعادة أحب أن أوجه شكرى لكِ أختِ الكريمة بوكى .. وربنا يسعدك إن شاء الله ... على فكرتك الغاية فى الجمال والروعة اللى بتعطينا مساحة للتعبير عن أنفسنا ... وأيضاً نتعرف على الأخرين من خلال هذه الخيمة الجميلة فى ليالى رمضان المباركة ... 

وأحب أن أحييكِ على نقطة وضع الأسئلة التى تتناسب مع كل شخصية من خلال تحليلك لها قبل توجيه الأسئلة .. وهذه موهبة يملكها القليل .. فشكراً لكِ على كل شىء .. وكل عام وأنتِ بخير ...

وبالفعل أنا سعيد بل فخور أننى كنت من ضمن إختياراتك للإستضافة فى تلك الخيمة الجميلة ... التى تم فيها إستضافة أقلام ذات ثقل كبير ... وهذا ما أعطانى الإحساس بالفخر بأننى فى وسط هذه الكوكبة من الأعضاء الكبار .. المحترمين .. والمحبوبين ... فشكراً على هذا التشجيع الجميل منكم .. وبارك الله فيكم ..

وكل عام وإنتِ بخير أختِ الكريمة ...

أخوكِ الصغير أهلاوى 

 :f2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> بوكى 
> ضيف جديد وجميل فى الخيمة 
> 
> أهلاوى 
> حقيقى اتعرفت على جانب تانى من شخصيتك 
> مشرق ومشرف بجد 
> تمنياتى لك بكل توفيق


دكتور مصطفى ... أهلاً بيك فى خيمة أبناء مصر ...

أنا اللى لى الشرف بمعرفة شخص مثل حضرتك .. والله أمس فرحت جداً لما تعرفت عليك ... 

وألف شكر على مرورك وتشريفك للخيمة كأول ضيف معنا ... 

وسعدت جداً بكلماتك التى هى أكبر من حقى ... 

فأهلاً بك أخى الغالى فى كل وقت ..

وربنا يجمعنا دائماً على الخير ... 

وإن شاء الله أكون عند حسن الظن دائماً ...

أخوك أهلاوى 

 :f2:

----------


## طائر الشرق

والله مش اقدر اقول غير برافو يا اهلاوى بجد وبكل المقاييس

قصتك فى موضوع شغلك بجد مشوار صعب يوصف او نتكلم عنه

وانا حقيقة والله باتمنى استفيد من خبرتك دى عن قريب ان شاء الله

وكل سنة وانتم بخير وطيبين

وشكرا يا بوكى على الموضوع الهايل ده

واتمنى والله لو يفسح للجميع مجال يتكلم عن نفسه شوية  وكلنا نعرف فعلا الجوانب الخفية فى بعض

وياريت يا باشمهندسة بوكى  تستضيفى الواد بودو  :Baby:  وربنا ماهايقول واء خالص

كل اللى هايعمله هايعض ويخربش وياكل قصب بس

 ::xx:: 

ومعلش بقى خرجناكم من الموضوع الجميل ده شوية

----------


## حنـــــان

أهلاوي
همه كلمتين
اللقاء كان جميل
وأنا سعيدة ان قاعة المناقشات من القاعات اللي بتحبها بس ابقى تعالى شارك بقى مش تتفرج وبس
واجاباتك كلها حلوة بس يا ريييييييييييت والنبي ومن غير زعل... تقلل شوية في كمية الكلام  :: 

تسلم ايدك يا بوكي عاللقاء الجميل وشكرا لأهلاوي على الوقت الظريف.
كل سنة وانت طيبين ورمضان كريم  :f2:

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

بيب    بيب    أهلالالالالالالالالالالالالاوى    أهلاوى 

كدا نكون خالصين يا عم أهلاوى 


بصراحة تعودت دائما أن وراء كل وجه وجوه أخرى نعلمها حينما نبحث عنها 


كنت أمس صاحب خفة الدم التى تنبىء عن شخصية هزلية ظريفة جدا 

لا تحمل ليومها عناء فكر أو بالأحرى لا تنظر للحياة بمنظار أسود 

واليوم تظهر بشخصية العاقل تماما ذو الشخصية العملية 


حقا أشكر الأخت بوكى بوكى على كشفها لوجه جميل ثانى لك 


سعيد جدا ومتشرف بالوجود فى منتدى يضم بين ما يضم أناس مثقفين مثلك أصحاب رسالة 

لهم من الحياة ما يجعلهم يعطوا ولا يبحثون عن أخذ 


أتمنى أن يمن الله على مثلى أن يحذو حذوك

بارك الله لك 

وكل عام وكل إخواننا وأخواتنا بكل سعاده نفسية وراحة بال

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> *عدوى اللدود
> 
>  أول مره أشوفك بتتكلم بجد دون تهريج
> 
> حوار جميل وشيق
> 
> كان فى تهريج بس مش كتير
> 
> كالعاده يابوكى ضيوفك حلوين
> ...



يا ولكم يا ولكم بست هايدى الزمالكاوية اللى فريقها مش عارف ياخد بطولة  ::p:  >>> عشان كلمة عدوك ديه  :1: 

أولاً أشكرك على حضورك الجميل ده يا مملكة الحب ...

ثانياً أحب أقولك إنك نورتِ الخيمة ... وشرفتينا بحضورك الكريم ...

أما عن نقطة إنك لاحظتى مناقشتى بطريقة جدية وليست هزلية كما هو المتوقع ... فالنقطة ديه هاقولك إن أى إنسان فينا موجود فيه تلت شخصيات ( طفل - شاب - رجل كبير) .. والموقف هو اللى بيحكم أنهى شخصية ممكن نتعامل بيها ... 

فعشان طريقتى مش جدية فى الكثير من الأحيان داخل المنتدى ده لأن فترة وجودى بالنت عموماً وبالمنتدى خصوصاً ماهى إلا فترة ترفيه بعد تعب يوم شاق ... بس ده مش يمنع إنه فى القليل أكتسب معلومة فى بعض الأوقات ... لأنى بدخل المنتدى عشان فقط الترفيه وبرده إفادة أى شخص بقدر إستطاعتى ... 

وده سبب إنك هتشوفينى فى كل الأحيان غير جدى فى تعليقاتى .. لأن الوقت اللى إنتِ بتشوفينى فيه والأعضاء بيشوفونى فيه ماهو إلا وقت ترفيه .. مش معقولة فى وقت الترفيه هدخل أذاكر أو أشغل نفسى بهموم كمان  :1:  

على العموم نورتينا يا هايدى .. وربنا ما يحرمنا من مرورك الرائع ده 

تقبلى وافر إحترامى وتقديرى ..

أخوكِ أهلاوى 

 :f2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> حقيقى حوار ولقاء ظريف مع حبيبى 
> اهلاوى شديد
> وده من الأصدقاء إللى باحبهم قوى 
> ليه ماعرفش
> يمكن عشان السلاسة فى طريقة كلامه عفوية
> ممكن 
> المهم أمتعتونا بجد


الغالى أ/رضا ...

نورتنى ياغالى بمرورك العزيز على قلبى ...

والله إنى أحبك فى الله ... وأقدرك كثيراً بالرغم من صغر وقت المعرفة .. ولكن الحب فى الله يتولد بنقاء الأرواح ... 

وأشكرك جزيل الشكر على كلماتك الجميلة بحقى ويارب أكون عند حسن ظن حضرتك والجميع دائماً ..

وعن السلاسة والعفوية فى الكلمات .. فأقول لحضرتك .. أن التلقائية هى أسهل الطرق للوصول للقلب .. لأنها الطريقة التى لا يعتريها تصنع أو تشويه ... بالرغم أنها فى بعض الأحيان يعتريها بعض التصرفات الغير مسئولة !!

ولكل شىء مزايا وعيوب ... وهذا هو أهم عيوب التلقائية .. ولكنها فى النهاية ستظل أولى الطرق للوصول للقلب دون تصنع أو تشويه ...

الغالى أ/رضا ... أشكرك من صميم قلبى بحضورك المميز هذا ...

والله لا يحرمنا من مرورك المميز ..

أخوك الصغير أهلاوى شديد

 :f2:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

كل ضيف وانت طيب يا بوكى.. اختيار موفق
لشخصية جميلة ومرحة .. أهلاوى شديد ( بالهمزة ههههههه )

استمتع فعلا باجاباتك الجميلة وعفويتك الواضحة فى الحديث
والتى ان دلت على شىء فانما تدل على انسان بسيط وطيب القلب

حلمك جميل يا أهلاوى .. 
وانا كمان بحلم بكدة
( يعنى حنبقى جيران هههههههههه )وزينا كتير كمان

ولمست فى كلامك وردودك روح الفكاهه اللى اعتقد انها عندى
وكمان احنا زُمُل ( انا برضة خريج تجارة - القاهرة )
بس انا بشتغل فى القطاع الخاص ..
وعمرى ماحبيت انى اشتغل فى الحكومة

ربنا يبارك لك .. ويحقق لك كل أمانيك
وكل سنة وانت واسرتك بالف صحة وسلام :f: 


خالص مودتي .. وأرق تحياتي،،، :f2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> *لقاء ممتع فعلا*
> *وشخصيه معروف عنها الموضوعيه والمباشره وطبعا خفه الدم*
> *أخى الأهلاوى ..نورت الخيمه*


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أهلاً بأختِ الكريمة ناريمان ...

أشكرك على حضورك المميز فى هذه الخيمة الرائعة ...

وأشكرك جزيل الشكر على كلماتك القليلة التى تحمل معانى كثيرة ... فشكراً لكِ على هذا الإطراء الجميل ..

وهذا وإن دل فإنه يدل على جمال روحك ونقائها ...

وأهلاً بكِ فى كل وقت أختِ الكريمة ...

ورمضان مبارك عليكِ وعلى أسرتك والأمة الإسلامية جميعاً ..

تقبلى وافر إحترامى وتقديرى 

أخوكِ أهلاوى 

 :f2:

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
اهلاوى كل عام وانت بخير
حوار طيب وعاقل جدا وايضا مضحك جدا جدا
وبلاش تكذب تانى وتقول شبعان وانت جعان الجوع كافر زى مابيقولوا 
تحياتى

----------


## the_chemist

> ما هو الموقف الذي ارتبط لديك برمضان و لا تنساه ؟؟
> فيه موقف هو ممكن يكون مضحك ليكم بس مؤلم ليا أوى بس هحكيه عشان يكون عبرة لمن يعتبر .. بس مش تضحكوا أوى عشان محدش يسمعنا ييجى يقول لنا فيه ايه وتقوموا حاكيين له .. واتفضح انا بقى فى كل حتة يؤ يؤ يؤ 
> يلا ربنا يسهل ونخلص من الحكاية على خير ..
> 
> كان فى يوم من أيام رمضان الجميلة وكنا معزومين عند جدتى وكل العيلة بقى (أعمامى) متجمعة والحياة زى الفل والحمد لله ... طبعا كنت ساعتها فى أيام الجامعة .. وعايش دور الطالب المجتهد بقى لأننا كنا فى أيام إمتحانات .. فكنت بحضر المحاضرات عشان اعرف الدنيا ماشية إزاى وأقدر أدخل الإمتحان أحل اللى فيه .. المهم المفروض كنت أخلص وأروح أفطر عند جدتى فى بيت العيلة والكل متجمع بقى والدعوة عامة وهتبقى لمة    فأنا خلصت المحاضرات من هنا وطلعت فى دماغ اصحابى أننا نلعب كورة ..
> وأخوكم فى الحاجات ديه ما يتأخرش .. ومش بستخدم العقل فى الأوقات ديه صراحة   قومت لاعب .. المهم بنبص فى الساعة كام كام كام الساعة 5 إلا عشرة ... أوبااااااا .. والمغرب بيأذن على 5 وربع ... وطبعاً عقبال ما أروح لجدتى هتكون الساعة 6 على أقل تقدير ... المهم العيال أصحابى فيهم اللى ساكن فى محافظات وفيهم اللى ساكن بعيد عن القاهرة فقالوا نروح ناكل على مائدة الرحمن ...بصراحة أنا عمرى ما كلت فى مائدة رحمن ولا عمرى هأكل لأنى بحس إنها بتاعة الفقراء وإنى بأكل أكلهم .. مع إن ناس كتير قالت عادى بس عن نفسى ما بعرفش حتى لو كنت بموت من الجوع والله .. 
> المهم بيتنا قريب من الجامعة بس ياللأسف يا للحسرة .. كله معزوووووووووم معزوووووووووووم يا ولدى ...والبيت فاضى مافيهوش ولا حتى لقمة حاف .. واخوكم ما بيعرفش يعمل أى أكل حتى .. فقولت أسلم للامر الواقع وأطلع على جدتى .. وكان قراررررررررررر صائئئئئئئئئئب فعلا  .. روحت إتلاقيتهم شالووووووووووا الأكل والناس خلصت وبتحضر نفسها لصلاة العشاء والتراويح .. وأنا لسة واصل ... ودار الحوار التالى :-
> 
> أنا : السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> ...


كيف حالك يا أهلاوى

أول مرة أعرف إنك بتتكسف

مش باين عليك يعنى

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

كل سنة وأنت طيب

والسنة اللي جاية تكون أكثر طاعة وحبا لله

لقاء ممتع

بس حبيت أرخم عليك شوية كما تفعل مع الجميع


شكرا يا بوكى علي اللقاء الجميل

شكرا يا ماجد علي النصائح اللى مسمعنهاش

----------


## boukybouky

منورين الخيمة يا جماعة 

و الف شكر للجميع بجد و سعيدة ان الخيمة و الحوار عجبكم

كل سنة و انتم طيبين و بخير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## totatoty

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اختى الكريمه بوكى اختيارك دائما موقف فى ضيوفك 
فى خيمه رمضان 
دائما ما تظهر جوانب الشخصيه التى لم يتعرف عليها الجميع   
اخى الفاضل اهلاوى  اتمنى ان يستفيد الشباب الصغير من تجاربه 
وان يتعلم انه يجب عليه ان يعمل حتى يستطيع ان يجنى ثمار عمله 
اتمنى لك التوفيق فى دراستك الحاليه وان يجزيك الله خيرا فيما فعلت 
وفيما تفعل 
اتمنى لك دوام التوفيق 
والى الامام دائما

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> شخصية رائعة 
> 
> بجانب مرحك وفكاهتك فانت شخصية رائعة بحق 
> 
> شكرا علي الحلقة الروعة دي 
> 
> وعلي الضيوف الي مفيييش زيهم دوووووووووول
> 
> اهلاوي في دورة كورة بكرة انا حاجزلك مكان في الفريق اوك؟
> ...


الغالى الأهلاوى جداً حازم ...

نورت الخيمة ياباشا ... وحضورك أضفى عليها جو الخفة والرشاقة والمرونة  :: 

والف شكر على الورد اللى إنت جايبه معاك (بحسن صورتك قدام الناس  :1:  انا عارف انك بخيل  :: )

بجد مرورك دائماً يسعدنى فى أى موضوع .. أو أى مشاركة .. أو أى كلمة تكتبها هنا فى المنتدى ... 

بيقولوا الأخوات هما اللى ليهم أب وأم واحد ... وأنا بقول إن الأخوات هما اللى ليهم قلب واحد ... 

بجد يا حازم أنا اتشرفت جدا بصضداقتك وأخوتك ... وربنا يديم المحبة إن شاء الله ..

وعن الدورة الرمضانية والماتش والكلام اللى إنت كتبته ده ولا أكنه شايفه ( إلا هو إنت كاتبه بالحبر السرى ؟؟؟ ) 

على العموم .. نورتنا يا حزوم والله .. وربنا يخليك يا صاحبى على كلماتك الكبيرة فى حقى ...

تقبل وافر إحترامى وتقديرى 

أخوك أهلاوى 

 :f2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> والله مش اقدر اقول غير برافو يا اهلاوى بجد وبكل المقاييس
> 
> قصتك فى موضوع شغلك بجد مشوار صعب يوصف او نتكلم عنه
> 
> وانا حقيقة والله باتمنى استفيد من خبرتك دى عن قريب ان شاء الله
> 
> وكل سنة وانتم بخير وطيبين
> 
> وشكرا يا بوكى على الموضوع الهايل ده
> ...


هيثم باشا قلب الأسد  ::no1::  وابن أخته الواد بودو العفريت  :good: 

نورتوا الخيمة يا صاحبى ... وألف حمد لله على سلامتكم ... (خلى الواد بودو يسيب ابريق الشاى ده ما يلعبش فيه  ::  ) 

بجد يا طائر ياغالى أسعدنى مرورك جداً جداً إنت والواد الشرس بودو ... ومروركم غالى عندى جداً ..

وألف شكر على كلماتك الجميلة يا صاحبى .... وربنا ما يحرمنا منك ... 

وعن نقطة الخبرة والشغل .. ياعم إنت محسسنى إنى خلاص الحياة عملت فيا اللى عملته وروحت وجيت وفى ايامى الأخيرة ونفسى ارتاح بقى  ::no1::  

أنا طبعاً كل الكلام اللى فات ده كنت عاوز أوصل فيه فكرة ... أين هو الصفر ؟؟ عشان نعرف نبدأ منه .. وبعدها نحط الأهداف والرؤى اللى هتوصلنا لبر الأمان  :Wacko: 

وإن شاء الله فيه موضوع قريب جداًَ هينزل ... وإن شاء الله الكل يزوره ويستفاد منه ... وممكن يكون عنوانه إعمار مصر ... وربنا يعين ... إن شاء الله ... 

على العموم ألف شكر على مرورك يا هيثم باشا .. وبرده الواد بودو اللى مش سمعنا صوته ؟؟ بس حسينا عضه وخربشته  ::no1::   ::no1:: 

وفى إستضافته إن شاء الله هنردهاله بقى  :3:  

أهلاً بيك فى كل وقت ياباشا ...

أخوك أهلاوى 

 :f2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> أهلاوي
> همه كلمتين
> اللقاء كان جميل
> وأنا سعيدة ان قاعة المناقشات من القاعات اللي بتحبها بس ابقى تعالى شارك بقى مش تتفرج وبس
> واجاباتك كلها حلوة بس يا ريييييييييييت والنبي ومن غير زعل... تقلل شوية في كمية الكلام 
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا بوكي عاللقاء الجميل وشكرا لأهلاوي على الوقت الظريف.
> كل سنة وانت طيبين ورمضان كريم


الأستاذة  الكريمة حنان  ... مرورك شرف كبير لى ... وأهلاً بيكِ فى خيمة رمضان ... 

شكراً على كلمتين وبس  ::   فعلاً كلمتين فيهم المضمون وكل شىء ... تسلم ايدك ومرورك ...

وعن قاعة المناقشات فعلاً بحبها جداً بس مشكلتى إنى لا أحب السياسة نهائياً  :Thumbdown:  ومعظم قاعة المناقشات هى نقاشات سياسية  :Lookaround2:  عشان كده أنا قليل التواجد فيها ... وكمان عشان نقطة مهمة جداً جداً ... إن النقاش يحتاج لتفكير وتحليل ودراسة لكل جوانب الموضوع وردود الأعضاء المشاركة وليست كلمتين والسلام .. وده بيحتاج وقت كبير وفى أحيان كتيرة مش بيكون متوافر ...

بس إنتظرى منى فى الأيام القادمة إن شاء الله موضوع هام جداً هنزله إن شاء الله يفيد الجميع ... وربنا يسهل ...

وعن نقطة تقليل الكلام أوعى تقولى الكلمة ديه تانى أحسن أنا بقيت مدمن خلاص ومش قادر أبطل  ::   ::  

لا الفكرة كلها تتلخص إن اللقاء بتاعى ده إتعمل على شهر كامل أو أكتر على ما أعتقد والأخت بوكى تعرف الحقيقة  :1:  .... فكان كل سؤال من دول ليه يوم محدد برد فيه عليه وبعدين ييجى سؤال جديد أرد عليه ..وهكذا ... فكان كل رد من دول فى يوم أو يومين ... عشان كده شكلى مش راعيت إن كل ده نازل فى موضوع واحد  ::   معلش بقى يا أستاذة حنان حكم الحماس والإندفاع .. ديه خيمة ياناس خيمة  :4:  

بس على فكرة فعلاً أنا ممكن يكون عيبى ده .. لأنى بحب أتكلم فى نقطة أقول كل اللى اعرفه عنها واللى احب اقوله واللى احب افضفض بيه ... ولو فيه مشكلة أحب أجيبها من جذورها وأحللها وأضع حلولها ... إلخ ... هى عادة بس ربنا يخلصنا منها ... وعلى فكرة أنا عمرى ما أزعل من حد يشد إنتباهى لشىء أنا مش واخد بالى منه (بس على فكرة انا واخد بالى وعارف بس مش عارف ابطل  ::   معلش بقى استحملونى العشرين سنة دول الجايين ههههه)

وألف شكر على مرورك اللى اسعدنى جداً يا أستاذة حنان ... وربنا ما يحرمنا من تواجدك العذب دائماً ...
وأهلاً بيكِ فى كل وقت ... وإنتظرى موضوعى القادم بإذن الله عشان محتاجين عدد من الأفكار إن شاء الله ...


ملحوظة : فى توقيعى فيه موضوع عن الحلف بغير الله ... فكلمة والنبى خطأ إننا نقولها .. أو بذمتك .. أو والقراءن .. أو وحياتك ... أو حياة ربنا ... إلخ من الكلام اللى بنقوله دايماً غصب عننا لأننا إتعودنا عليه للأسف ... فأتمنى زيارة ذلك الموضوع والإستفادة منه على قدر المستطاع ...

وأهلا بكِ فى كل وقت أختِ الكريمة ..

أخوكِ أهلاوى 

 :f2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> بيب    بيب    أهلالالالالالالالالالالالالاوى    أهلاوى 
> 
> كدا نكون خالصين يا عم أهلاوى 
> 
> 
> بصراحة تعودت دائما أن وراء كل وجه وجوه أخرى نعلمها حينما نبحث عنها 
> 
> 
> كنت أمس صاحب خفة الدم التى تنبىء عن شخصية هزلية ظريفة جدا 
> ...



يا هلا يا هلا بوريث باشا .. نورت الخيمة والخيم المجاورة ياباشا ...

سعدت جداً بالتعرف على شخص مثل شخصية حضرتك ... وكان لى الشرف بمرورك على هذا الموضوع ...

وكلماتك الجميلة فى حقى التى هى أكبر من حقى ... 

أخى الكريم بالفعل لكل شخص جوانب خفية وجوانب ظاهرة للناس ... والمواقف هى وحدها ما تحكم أى جانب سيكون المتسيد .. فكما نوهت من قبل أن لكل منا ثلاث شخصيات بداخله .. طفل وشاب ورجل كبير ... فالمواقف وحدها هى من تحكم أيهم سيتولى الدور ... 

أخى الكريم وريث .. بجد سعدت جداً بصداقتك ومرورك ... وشرف كبير لى بكتابة قلم مميز مثلك فى موضوعى هذا .. أشكرك جزيل الشكر ...

وربنا يجمعنا دائماً على طاعته .. وكل عام وحضرتك بخير ...

أخوك أهلاوى

 :f2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> كل ضيف وانت طيب يا بوكى.. اختيار موفق
> لشخصية جميلة ومرحة .. أهلاوى شديد ( بالهمزة ههههههه )
> 
> استمتع فعلا باجاباتك الجميلة وعفويتك الواضحة فى الحديث
> والتى ان دلت على شىء فانما تدل على انسان بسيط وطيب القلب
> 
> حلمك جميل يا أهلاوى .. 
> وانا كمان بحلم بكدة
> ( يعنى حنبقى جيران هههههههههه )وزينا كتير كمان
> ...


الغالى أستاذ/ حسن شاعر الرومانسية ...

مرورك أسعدنى جداً يا غالى .. بالفعل أنا والله سعيد الحظ فى ذلك الشهر الفضيل بالتعرف على كثير من الشخصيات الرائعة ذات المكانة الكبيرة ... مرورك شرف لى ... 

طبعاً إحنا كده نبقى توأم فى كل حاجة ... 

دا أنا كمان من جمهورية الهرم زيك  :4:  يعنى إن شاء الله زُمل قلباً وقالباً  :1:  

وعلى فكرة يا أستاذ حسن .. بالفعل الحلم اللى أنا بحلم بيه غاية فى الجمال وكل الشعب المصرى أؤكدلك بيحلم بيه من كتر اللى بيشوفه من غلاء وتعب نفسى وعصبى وجسدى طوال أيامه !!! يبحث عن القشة التى يتعلق بها ... بس للأسف كما قال لى أستاذى / أيمن رشدى ... أنه فى تلك الأيام ضاع التعاون .. وضاعت روح التنازل من أجل الغير ... وسادت روح (يلا نفسى .... أو أمامى البحر وورائى الطوفان) ومن يصل .. لا يفكر فى من حوله !!! 

على العموم النقطة ديه بإذن الله هطرحها قريباً فى موضوع فى النقاش .. وهى تجربة بإذن الله تحسن من وضعنا جميعاً .. والله الموفق .. فأتمنى متابعة حضرتك وإضافة أفكارك وتجاربك إن شاء الله ...

وألف شكر ياغالى على كلماتك اللى أعتبرها وسام على صدرى ما حييت ...

وأهلاً بيك فى كل وقت ... وأنا تشرفت بمعرفة حضرتك ...

تقبل وافر إحترامى وتقديرى 

أخوك أهلاوى 

 :f2:

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخ الفاضل .. أهلاوي شديد 



 لا تعلم كم الراحة النفسية التي شعرت بها بعد ان قرات كلماتك وانت تبحر بنا في واقع الحياة بعيداً عن الزيف والأقنعه المزيفة .. وأكاد أجزم اليوم أنني رأيت إنساناً آخر غير الذي كنت اعرفه .. فالشفافيه والمصداقية والتلقائية هي عناوين حوارك وكلماتك وإجاباتك .. وكيف شرحت لنا ادق التفاصيل عن مواقفك التي لا تنسى في رمضان وخجلك الجميل .. مروراً برحلة كفاحك لشق طريق حياتك العملية والمهنية وما تلاها من عقبات ومحطات وعثرات .. لكنك أبت إلا أن تكمل المشوار وأن تظل تحلم لك ولغيرك .. وقد ظهر ذلك جلياً في حلمك نحو فكرة غنشاء المصانع وتمليكها للعمال البسطاء .. حقيقة لا تسعفني كلماتي وتزدحم في داخلي العبرات وتتسابق لتخرج على السطح وتطفو .. اقسم لك بالله اني استمتعت بكلماتك وافتخرت أني احد أصدقائك .. فشكراً لك وادام الله صداقتنا وحبنا الأخوى .. تحياتي العطرية.



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أم أحمد

حوار رائع كشف عن جانب اخر من شخصيتك يا اهلاوي :f: 
بس الله يكرمك ابقي لخص شوية :: 
انا بقالي كام يوم بتابع حتة من اللقاء
انت كنت محروم من الكلام ولا ايه
وما صدقت اللقاء ده عشان تنزل رغي  :: 
وبعدين كده ما تعرفشي سؤالي

رورو تسلم الاختيارات :f:

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

خير الكلام ما قل ودل
جزاك الله خيرا استاذة بوكي لقد اكتشفت الذهب في نفوس البشر
تحياتي للرائع اهلاوي شديد 
اتمنا صداقتك اخي الفاضل
كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

كل سنة و انت طيب يا أهلاوي

استمتعت بحوارك جد جدا.............

كل الشكر لك يا ريهام

----------


## حمادو

*العزيز أهلاوى شديد

لقاء ماشاء الله ممتع وخفيف الدم جدا

ربنا يسعدك دايما وتحقق كل طموحاتك وأحلامك


ومش عايز أقولك بأه المرة الجاية تحاول تكتب أقل علشان انا فى رمضان مش باعرف اقرا كتير.




وكل سنة وأنت طيب

*

----------


## عزة نفس

[frame="1 80"]
اخويا الجميل اهلاوي شديد هنا

في خيمتنا يامرحبا يامرحبا

والله يا ماجد بجد انا اول مره اخد بالي من الخيمه الرمضانيه

لأني زي ما انت عارف ياماجد يا اخويا مشغوله بأكل المليار الي انت عارفهم

هههههههههههههههههه ماجد اهلا بيك وبدمك الي زي السكر

انا بيعجبني فيك حاجه انك فيك صفات كتير حلوه وشامله خفة دمك 

ورجاحة  ونضج عقلك وتفكيرك بجد انا بحييك على دول 

وبالمناسبه دي خليني اقولك كل سنه وانت طيب في الأول

وبعدين ابقى ادور لك على سؤال غتت اغلس عليك بيه هههههههههه

زي ما كنا بنعمل كده في بعض في موضوع عضوين عالهوا هههههههههه

انا دلوقتي صايمه فمش عارفه امخمخ سبني اشوفلك سؤال ادوخك شويتين 

زي ما كنت بتعمل فيا ف عضوين عالهواههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

كل سنه وانت طيب يا ماجد ياطيب
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 
عزة نفس[/frame]

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

****

*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أهلا وسهلا بأخى الحبيب اهلاوى شديد

أعجبنى كثيرا حديثك وبرغم ما تحدثت عنه من روح رياضية واخلاق رياضية اجد أن التعصب العمى مصيبة كبيرة هذه الأيام 

ولكن فى النهاية يجب أن نعود الى أنفسنا .. ليس هناك ناد سينفعا ويجب أن نشجع الكورة الحلوة 

كلها فرق وربنا يوفق الجميع لكل الخير والسعادة 

وربنا يوفقك لكل خير ان شاء الله تعالى 

أتمنى ان تكونوا جميعا بخير 


*** وأسعد الله أيامك *** 
 [/grade]


دمتم بخير وسعادة 



لا اله الا الله ** محمد رسول الله*
*******

----------


## زهــــراء

*السلام عليكم...

أهلاوي شديد..الحقيقة حوار ممتع وطوييييييييل
أنا كل يوم أعدي أقرأ إجابة سؤال واحد وأقفل وأجي مرة ثانية ..
الحمد لله خلص أخيراً ..مش حأوصيك المرة الجاية جاوب بإستفاضة أكثر..
الحوار يكشف عن شخصية جميلة خفيفة الظل فعلاً..
كل سنة وإنت طيب ..حكاية يوم المجاعة العالمي دي ضحكتني جداً..بس أحسن ..
يلا ركز في المذاكرة..
في حفظ الله أخي الكريم..
..*

----------


## دعاء ثابت

كابتن ماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجد
منور الخيمه يا كابتن طبعا الخيمه اتبهدلت على الاخر وميكرفون بوكى اتكسر ههههههههههههههه
طبعا طفل قاعد ماسك الكوره وعمال يخبط فى الدنيا  ::p: 
لا بجد يا ماجد حوار جميل استمتعت بيه جدا وشوفنا الجانب الرزين من اهلاوى شديد بجد ربنا يوفقك ويكرمك انت حد كويس وشخصيه جميله جدا :f2: 
دعاء

----------


## أنفـــــال

أهلاوي كل سنة و انت طيب   :: 
و أثر فيا أوي موقف رمضان و الله تصدق فعلاً تخيلت نفسي مكانك .. 
قد ايه صعب..
بس الجميل انك بسببه تخليت عن احساسك بالحرج او الخجل ..
كل سنة و انت بكل خير.
 :f2: 
تحية ود خالصة .

----------


## قلب مصر

حوار جميل وخفيف كما توقعت
وأظهر جوانب جميلة في شخصية أخونا اهلاوي شديد
كل سنة وانت طيب أخي العزيز
عيد سعيد عليك
سعدت بلقاءك في خيمة أبناء مصر الرمضانية
 :f2: 
وكل الشكر لبوكي على اللقاء الجميل  :f:

----------


## reda laby

الشكر الجزيل بيكون للأخت  ريهام
الصحفية المشاغبة 
وبلسان  أصحاب مهنة البحث عن المتاعب
الصحفية  ( اللئيمة ) 
التى تلقى بالسؤال وتبتعد لترى نتيجته 
ربما ينفجر فى وجهها
وربما يلقى القبول الحسن
إنه الذكاء الفطرى والحرفية فى وضع السؤال

كل سنة وإنتى طيبة

----------

